

Should Google's unit converter/calculator search feature convert time zones? - Glyptodon

Every time I need to covert a time zone I instinctively type something like &quot;7:30 PM MST in Arizona time&quot; or &quot;6 AM Iceland in San Francisco Time&quot; and expect it work pretty much the same as typing &quot;80 mph in m&#x2F;s&quot; or &quot;9003 + 1834&quot; in the search box, but it never does...&lt;p&gt;Is there  a good reason why? Am I out of line thinking that converting time zones would work like converting units?
======
dw9871
It's not a problem for Wolfram|Alpha. (-:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=6+AM+Iceland+in+San+Fra...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=6+AM+Iceland+in+San+Francisco+Time)

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=7%3A30+PM+MST+in+Arizon...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=7%3A30+PM+MST+in+Arizona+time)

